# Programs that MUST go on an SSD



## ShiBDiB (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok maybe not must, but ones that see huge gains on an ssd.

I finally bit the bullet and bought a OCZ Vertex 4 VTX4-25SAT3-128G 2.5" 128GB SATA III ...

So I figured Windows 8 would be a given. I figure most games will go on my 2TB worth of standard HD's. Any programs that should go on the ssd? Maybe the web browser.


----------



## TheOne (Sep 8, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Ok maybe not must, but ones that see huge gains on an ssd.
> 
> I finally bit the bullet and bought a OCZ Vertex 4 VTX4-25SAT3-128G 2.5" 128GB SATA III ...
> 
> So I figured Windows 8 7 would be a given. I figure most games will go on my 2TB worth of standard HD's. Any programs that should go on the ssd? Maybe the web browser.



Any standard application can go on the SSD, Office, Photoshop, etc..., games on the HDD would be best, the only real advantage with games on an SSD would be level loading.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah well Shib you get what you generally give here, bro...though Alien's comment really wasn't necessary. Yeah, they kind of are a luxury item but finally the prices are coming down to earth. That said, they are also show major benefits unlike many other tech products that could be described as "luxury" or not something one absolutely needs to have a good experience using their PC.

Outside of games you would like to load faster then really anything you use that does a lot of disk I/O. You got a fair amount of space there. I'd probably put most of my programs on it, frankly...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah well Shib you get what you generally give here, bro...though Alien's comment really wasn't necessary. Yeah, they kind of are a luxury item but finally the prices are coming down to earth. That said, they are also show major benefits unlike many other tech products that could be described as "luxury" or not something one absolutely needs to have a good experience using their PC.
> 
> Outside of games you would like to load faster then really anything you use that does a lot of disk I/O. You got a fair amount of space there. I'd probably put most of my programs on it, frankly...



It's ok were gonna make e-babies and live happily ever after.

And ya I was thinking OS, a game or 2 that I play alot. Photoshop. Office.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 8, 2012)

On topic. 

I only have BF3 as a game on my 120GB and smaller programs like media players and such (48.11/110GB used).  Smaller SSD do teach ppl how to organize and maintain space on the OS drive, part of the reason i like mine so much.  So really its w/e you consider essential.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 8, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> On topic.
> 
> I only have BF3 as a game on my 120GB and smaller programs like media players and such (48.11/110GB used).  Smaller SSD do teach ppl how to organize and maintain space on the OS drive, part of the reason i like mine so much.  So really its w/e you consider essential.



Ya gonna squeeze what I can on there and try to leave around 60-80GB free

O/T

our baby - http://www.morphthing.com/baby/1515...32-5-gif?key=2fdd262e3dba571f4d1686f987a544ea


----------



## bogmali (Sep 8, 2012)

Infractions are forthcoming if civility is not followed this instant. Take your drama (and trolling) elsewhere.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 8, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Infractions are forthcoming if civility is not followed this instant. Take your drama (and trolling) elsewhere.



we kissed and made up  we even have baby pics  

srsly though, i think Shib and I are alright and i shouldnt have piss posted myself


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 8, 2012)

does office load that slow that it needs to go on an SSD? you want to keep as little as possible on the ssd,especially the vertex 4. OCZ is the only manufacturer that needs 5 fw updates for each drive before they get it right along with higher failure rates. You should have went with a sandforce based drive since they are much more mature and now all the bugs have been fixed. to each their own I hope you enjoy your drive


----------



## TheOne (Sep 8, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> does office load that slow that it needs to go on an SSD? you want to keep as little as possible on the ssd,especially the vertex 4. OCZ is the only manufacturer that needs 5 fw updates for each drive before they get it right along with higher failure rates. You should have went with a sandforce based drive since they are much more mature and now all the bugs have been fixed. to each their own I hope you enjoy your drive
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120907/ssd.png



But keep in mind that OCZ has no real control over the F/W on the SandForce drives, they were just one of the first manufacturers out with a SandForce SF-2281 SSD and were for the most part the test bed for trying to resolve the problems that every manufacturer who started using the SF-2281 controller faced when they started releasing drives.

As far as the Vertex 4 and Agility 4 go, they may use a Marvell controller, but the F/W is all OCZ.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 14, 2012)

TheOne said:


> games on the HDD would be best, the only real advantage with games on an SSD would be level loading.



And smoother gameplay in games with Level Streaming.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 14, 2012)

another program that I MUST have on my OS drive is Soluto.  Its billed as anti frustration software, but what it really does is help to decrease boot times and allows you to delay programs until the PC is idle. https://www.soluto.com/About way better explanation than I could ever give


----------



## Wrathier (Sep 19, 2012)

With a Raid 0 setup with two OCZ Vertex 4, there is no longer any reason to use any boot time programs.. it simply just goes fast. (However, it is a nice program).

I use mine for all my programs and games. My SATA 600 setup, also Raid 0, is just for download/upload and a driver folder. When extracting a DVD iso ex. from those normal HDDs to the SSDs it takes around 16 sec. So it is possible to live with. Before when I had only normal HDDs it was way slower.


----------

